# Can I add one more fish to my tank?



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Hey.. I am just curious on whether I can add one more, small fish to my tank or if I should just let it be.. I currently have a 28gal with sponge filter, sand substrate, and lightly/moderately planted. Current occupants:

1 - male dwarf gourami
5 - false julii corys
7 - harlequin rasbora
11 - rummynosed tetra

I want to add one more fish for a bit more color if I am able to. I was thinking maybe a different colored dwarf gourami, a sparkling gourami, or any other gourami that may be compatible. Maybe something like a ram if it'd fit.. or maybe like a Scarlet Badis or a small fish along those lines..

Any suggestions, or would another fish leave me over stocked?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It is getting full, I'm sure one more fish would manage though. It's not "light stocking" that's for sure, but it should work out. I think 28 gallons is enough room for a second male dwarf gourami, to establish a territory which would be the main concern. However adding in a new male could cause the original male to lash out, as he may already see the whole tank as his territory. Certainly a risk.
I would not introduce another gourami species (as the sparkling prefer groups I believe) nor a badis. I personally would plant it more heavily to reduce aggression. Not too sure about the rams, I'm not really a cichlid person, so I don't know about them.

However if you decide on a D.G. you should have space to QT it for at least 2 weeks, as D.G. Iridovirus is spreading and could kill the first male.


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Ok. Sounds good. Probably leaning toward not adding a new fish. I would like to though if I can.. guess I will see if anyone has any suggestions other than another DG. I wasn't sure if they would be aggressive or not. I don't want to chance it. 

If all else fails.. would it be worthwhile to add one more cory maybe? If not, that's no matter, but I'm not sure if I should if I have room. I know they like big groups.. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

jennesque said:


> Ok. Sounds good. Probably leaning toward not adding a new fish. I would like to though if I can.. guess I will see if anyone has any suggestions other than another DG. I wasn't sure if they would be aggressive or not. I don't want to chance it.
> 
> If all else fails.. would it be worthwhile to add one more cory maybe? If not, that's no matter, but I'm not sure if I should if I have room. I know they like big groups..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I would think that if your water is on the soft-acidic side, you could do one German Ram. Bolivian Rams are nice too, and one would be fine. They do get to be a pretty good size (couple inches).

One more cory of course would be a fine idea. It's hard to stop isn't it? 

Gwen


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

See, I would love another ram if I could get one..

My lfs got some balloon German Rams.. but those are genetics freaks that should be avoided, right? I was thinking they may stay smaller though..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

jennesque said:


> See, I would love another ram if I could get one..
> 
> My lfs got some balloon German Rams.. but those are genetics freaks that should be avoided, right? I was thinking they may stay smaller though..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yes, they are genetic "freaks" and I've only seen one, but they are larger than a normal ram. I wouldn't mess with one of those. Rams are sensitive enough, without trying a mutation 

Gwen


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You can expect a much shortened lifespan from balloon fish, plus it would be outcompeted by the gourami.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Alright. I figured as much. There was just with really cool coloring so I was hoping that'd be a maybe. I figured they'd be a genetic mess anywhoo. 

Sounds like it'll be best to just leave things as is. There is a new small species of corys at my lfs.. might see if I can rehome two of my corys and get three off those.. would that be an option? They're just about thr same size as my corys. I'll have to check and see what species they are..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would leave the male dwarf gourami on his own, unless you can be certain of getting 2 females. Another male is not wise. And any other gourami species not advisable. Same issues. And I do not advise cichlids with gourami, again same issue. Plus a 30-inch tank is rather small for a Bolivian. And I agree on those Balloon fish, we really should not buy them, it only encourages such practices. I consider this a cruel hybridization for the reasons in the profile.

I would increase the rasbora, up to 9 or 10. Another cory or two won't hurt (same species, or 2-3 of another species).

Scarlet Badis are nice, difficult to feed though.

Byron.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello,

I too was in a similar position not so long ago, heavily stocked, wanting to push the limit a bit. I was toying with the idea, should I, shouldn't I.... I did and it was an unmitigated disaster.. 

My mistake, 2 cichlids in a 29g. I had a bolivian ram (awesome fish) and I got all excited and blinded by dwarf cichlid fever, and thought it clever to add a Kribensis into the mix.... oops.

The ram was fine, but the Kribenis was an evil bugger, terrorised everyone but most of all the poor bolivian male, who is as chilled as anything. 4 days that thing stayed in my tank, and my tank descended into chaos. Every fish was freaked out, I had to catch the Krib and put it in a makeshift fishy prison, until I could get out of work and travel 30 miles to take the thing back to where it came from. I ended up with a nitrite spike out of nowhere, gasping fish at the surface, heart palpitations and far too much stress from something that is supposed to DE-stress us...

My point, although not the same species, I think 28/29 gallon is just too small to risk adding more than one larger territorial fish. unless there is the correct ratio of male to females and they are going in at the same time as small fish. And still I guess once they grow the problems could still manifest. Follow the others advice and increase the other fish you have, corys for example. There comes a time when what you want out of your fairly small tank is just not possible, thats why you'll find most of the more experienced members here have 5 or more tanks that normally get progressively larger... This is something that is not possible for me, so I feel your pain at the moment. I bypass my itch to add more fish by adding live plants to my tank, keeps me interested.

hope my tale of woe has struck a chord. If you are unsure, don't do it... it'll likely end in stress.

Simon


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Yeah.. I sat down and really enjoyed my tank last night for the first time since I added the gourami and additional rummys and I realize it does seem fine as is. 

I guess at this point, it won't matter to me, but, for the fish should I add a couple? The LFS has at least 2 more tukano corys left.. anyone have an opinion on those? They're new to me..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

I just realised who this is. hey!

How is the java moss covered rocks getting on??


----------



## jennesque (May 11, 2011)

Haha.. hi! It is growing a bit, but definitely slowly.. I actually just changed the lighting in my tank from the one 15watt bulb to three 13watt bulbs so hoepfully they're grow a bit faster.. there is no yellowing or anything though, so my untrained eye, things seem to be going well enough! Thank you for asking! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

